# Kürschner + Bergbau = $?



## LooxD (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

 ich habe mich gefragt welche Berufe ich wählen sollte, da ich recht unbedarft bin, frage ich euch mal, was am besten zu mir passen würde?

 Es sollte auf jeden fall wenig zeitaufbrauchend sein und der Aufwand sollte sich auch in Grenzen halten, d.h. ich möchte nicht andauernd Mats kaufen müssen usw.


 Gold ist natürlich gern empfangen und gut aufgehoben bei mir d.h. die Berufe sollten in der max. Skillung schon bissl was abwerfen!


  Jetzt ihr: Was passt zu mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (9. Juli 2009)

Hi erstma also ich hab z.b. Alchi+Kräuter kann man ganz gut geld mit machen man kann natürlich auch andere sachen kombinieren zb Bergbau+Juwe bekommt man auch ganz gut geld aber um auf deine frage zurück zu kommen naja mit dem zeitaufbrauchend ist das so einen sache man kann eigentlich nicht viel geld machen wenn man keinen zeit ins farmen investiert naja kannste vllt Kürschner+Leder machen und nur Ini´s gehen wo man kürschnern kann wie zb Violette Festung aber ich sag mal so zeit brauch man immer um Gold zu machen.

Mfg Dark


----------



## Ljuboff (9. Juli 2009)

hm, was spielst du denn für einen Klasse? Denn wenn du raiden willst oder dich bei Raidgilden bewerben willst, werden dich diese auch fragen was du für Berufe hast. Die Boni, die man durch die einzelnen Berufe bekommt sind nämlich nicht zu verachten (Kürschnern=Crit, BB mehr Ausdauer ...). Wenn es dir nur um das gold geht würd ich sagen Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau, kommt aber auch auf deinen Server an.


----------



## LooxD (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

 ich spiele einmal n'dk und n'druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Druiden hab ich jedoch schon die Berufe Schneiderei und Kürschner, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass Schneiderei echt zeitaufweniger ist als gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (21. Juli 2009)

Auf unserem Server verdienst du mit Bergbau "alleine" relativ wenig. Saroniterz/Barren als Beispiel musst du teilweise billiger als die Auktionsgebühr reinstellen. In Kombi mit Juwe kannste daraus nette Gems machen, die sich sehr gut verkaufen.

Wie vom Vorposter erwähnt ist Alchi&Kräuter finanziell attraktiv.

Das liebe Thema Zeit ist immer so ne Sache. Ich hab zum Beispiel BB/Schmied parallel zum lvln gemacht und war immer auf dem aktuellen Stand. Denke das ist bei KK und Kürschner auch so. Voll ausgeskillt nehme ich an, dass sich daran nichts ändert. Als KK/BB musst du dann halt rumfliegen, als Kürschner musste Mobs plätten. Da stellt sich die Frage, was Dir mehr zusagt. Generell wirst du ohne grössere Farmtouren jedoch net besonders reich.

Mein Twink ist Schneiderer und ich muss sagen, ich finde, das skillt sich deutlich angenehmer als BB (und nein, ich kaufe keine Mats im AH oder farme sie mit dem Main).

Ich empfehle dir:
DK: BB & Ingi oder Schmied (Ausdauerbonus; Gems brauchst du immer oder kannst beim lvln gute Items selbst herstellen)
Dudu: Kürschnern & Lederer (Critbonus zusammen mit Rudelfüher ist schon ganz nett; musst net ganz neu beginnen)


----------



## Minøtaurus (4. August 2009)

Also ich habe mit meinem Druiden reine Farmberufe des Geldes wegen.
Für mich sind die am wenigsten Zeitaufwändig und lukrativsten Berufe, Kräuterkunde und Kürschner. Kommt aber wohl auf den Server an.
Meine Begründung ist die, das sind die Berufe die man einfach so nebenbei mit hochskillen kann wehrend des lvln's, da beides einem quasi vor die Füße fällt...


----------



## HoherLord (19. August 2009)

LooxD schrieb:


> Mit dem Druiden hab ich jedoch schon die Berufe Schneiderei und Kürschner




Mit nem Dudu Schneider? Wieso das denn? Der is doch Lederträger. Mach lieber Lederer, dann ist Dein Kürschnerberuf wenigstens sinnvoll. Dass passt dann wieder super zusammen. Aber lass die Schneiderei für Stoffklassen. Falls Du mal noch nen Stoffi anfängst, kannste ja die gelooteten Stoffe weiterschicken.

MfG


----------



## Nimbe (2. September 2009)

alsoich hab neeule und auch schneiderei der garn für den umhang is auch net soo schlecht.

und ich renne auch mit 2-3 stoffteilen rum^^

als 2. beruf hab ich atm bb aber werde auf kürschnern umsteigen wegen crit.


----------



## Gnap (8. September 2009)

kürschner und bergbau kann ich nur empfehlen! hab nen neuen account auf nem server wo ich nimanden kenne angefangen. nu bin ich 71 hab epic fliegen und dualskill geleistet und noch 4k gold über!


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

Um die Frage in dem Titel des Threads zu beantworten:

$ Ohja $


----------



## Kafka (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab KK und Kürschnern mit meinen Schamitwink und es ist recht geil. 1. Die Boni durch KK ein Notfallhot und Kürschnern mehr Krit. 2. Gold bis zum Kotzen xD Hab den Char nur anfangs Taschen und Erbstücke geschickt seit dem ist er eigenständig, hatte sogar nur durchs mitnehmen was mir beim Questen unter gekommen ist 600g auf der Tasche und das mit level 27. Also eine auch auf lange Sicht sehr lohnende Kombi^^


----------

